

Ask HN: What's a better site for financial news and research? - pdog

Google Finance and Yahoo! Finance are the top two sites for financial news and research, but they haven&#x27;t really improved at all over the past several years. They still rely on Adobe Flash for charts. They perform poorly on mobile and tablet browsers. They don&#x27;t really improve trading or investment outcomes. They remind me of the big portal websites from the early days of the web.<p>What are some better sites for financial news and research?
======
turbojerry
Zero Hedge is the HN of finance, from high level macro to Nanex graphs of HFT,
also see the Zero Hedge Reads on the left hand side for other sites -

[http://www.zerohedge.com/](http://www.zerohedge.com/)

Market Ticker, Karl also has a show on Blog Talk Radio -

[http://market-ticker.denninger.net/](http://market-ticker.denninger.net/)

Sadly RTs excellent Capital Account is no more but they have a different,
though not quite as good show called Prime Interest-

[https://www.youtube.com/user/theprimeinterest](https://www.youtube.com/user/theprimeinterest)

------
crapshoot101
For general reading, I use a combination of:

\- Bloomberg News \- NY Times Dealbook section \- RealClearMarkets.com \-
Bloggers like Felix Salmon / Matt Yglesias \- Seeking Alpha to some extent

------
jmduke
Seeking Alpha and Fortune.

Dan Primack's daily VC column is also a great way to get a more broad pulse of
things.

------
Irishsteve
Finviz

[http://finviz.com/news.ashx](http://finviz.com/news.ashx)

------
codegeek
how about bloomberg ?

------
gadders
FT.COM?

